# Looking For an Offshore boat To Buy!



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Well fellas I am asking for a little help here, if you happen to know someone looking to sell, or see a boat for sale that meets the below criteria ,if you could pass it on to me I would sure appreciate it. I am looking for a Center Console 24-28ft , has to be a true Deep V or a Cat (no bay boats) , twin motors,two stroke or 4 stroke, only motors I dont want are Carb'd motors, No OX66's, Ficht motors older than 2003, and no Merc EFI's. Boat needs to be well cared for, I know that if its 8 years old its gonna show some wear but it would be nice if most functions (bilge,livewell,lights,etc ) work and its been kept up! Price range from $30K -$40K if it gets closer to $40K it really needs to be a good deal, cuz thats just about as much as I could spend. Would appreciate any tips. I have been diligently looking in the classifieds of all the major forums, boat trader, POP yachts, Anglers Edge, Fox Yachts, and just about anywhere you can imagine. I have found some good boats in other states and I dont mean like Louisiana, states as far away as New York and South Florida but am not really in a position to make that kind of transaction happen. Theres got to be something in TEXAS that fiits the bill. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

check out the boats on The Hull Truth, they have some good deals there. Boats in Florida are a lot cheaper than Texas...


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Good Luck ....

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?x4w0rh


----------



## Bizzy (Jan 10, 2012)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=410258


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah there are so many clean well priced boats on the east coast and I may just have to take that leap. I have looked at a bunch of boats here in the last couple months and man......Texas boats are rough! Its just an eye opener to see folks that own boats that oughtta be a really good boat but extended exposure uncovered destroys em. I cant imagine buying a boat that cost me $60K-$100K and then leaving it out in the sun and not cover consoles, not wax em regularly, seat and combing bolsters trashed and to see everything discolored, dry and oxidized gel coat......man it just makes me sick to my stomach. And then they look at you like your an ********* when you say that the boat looks like chit when they told you it was in good shape. I looked at one today in Austin that was just unbelievable!!!!!! I couldnt run away fast enough and the seller could not comprehend what I was telling him and wouldnt budge on the price??????


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-s...2550-boat-needs-go-serious-offers-please.html


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

A friend of mine just bought a big center console in Alabama and brought it to Beaumont Saturday. They're fishing in a tournament this coming weekend...Not sure who trailered the boat from Alabama, whether it was delivered or he went and got it with his diesel pickup truck. But he got a real good deal, in fact traded his smaller CC boat as part of the package. The bigger boat still has 300 gallons of fuel in it...might have been one of those SKA tourney fishermen who got burned out pretty quick. Bound to be a lot of those, back East.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=409252

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=412200

Whatever you do, get a survey for sure.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Have you looked at the 26 edgewater 97 model.victoria craiglist.under 200 hours.carbed 200 yammi 's....might be worth a look.might not.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, why no OX66? Is it because of gas milage? I always had heard they are a solid motor, one of the best. I had one on my big boat and it gulped fuel, but ran like a champ.

Just curious what your reasons were.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

If snapdragon has not sold his worldcat you may want to give it a look.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

OX66's were good motors when gas was under $2 a gallon....grin

Yes they are gas guzzlers and I really don't want a 1.2-1.4 mpg mid sized center console. If a guy buys a gas guzzler he may as well spend another ten grand for a boat with more efficient engines cuz your gonna spend the difference fuel easily with our current fuel prices.

They drink a lot of oil too!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

TexasCub said:


> OX66's were good motors when gas was under $2 a gallon....grin
> 
> Yes they are gas guzzlers and I really don't want a 1.2-1.4 mpg mid sized center console. If a guy buys a gas guzzler he may as well spend another ten grand for a boat with more efficient engines cuz your gonna spend the difference fuel easily with our current fuel prices.
> 
> They drink a lot of oil too!


Yep, completely agree. Thanks for the response!


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

They just posted a 24' Boston whaler with twin 2007 etecs on the corpus Craigslist.


----------



## OC (Apr 30, 2010)

Fox has some boats that are just above your target, maybe they will drop a little for you.


----------



## waterworx (Jul 23, 2009)

*Boat 4 sale*

http://www.anglersedgemarine.com/Pa...List/pageId/61152/view/Details/inventory.aspx


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd try to get a boat that is already registered in Texas because you need the title to the hull, outboard engines, and trailer to be legal here, and importing boats across state lines can be a PITA. An in-state title transfer is so much easier. 

There have been some difficulties with people buying out of state where the owners wants the cash first, the bank wants the title first, and nobody seems to have a title to nothing. 

Try to buy local and get a real marine surveyor to take a look at it, such as to make sure it's not a damaged "hurricane boat" or has a rotten core or transom. A good mechanic can also plug the motor into diagnostic mode and take a computer reading on it. It's worth a tad more money IMHO. Good luck pard.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You may be looking locally for good while with your requirements and constraints. I drove to Mongomery Alabama to get my 2008 26 Cape Horn.
Don't be afraid to use a broker like Chris Crocker at TSFYS. Folks needing to sell quick, and motivated to sell ASAP know they are going to pay the broker and know it's not going to come out of the buyers pocket !


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah but it's hard to get to what the seller will take going through the brokers, I have seen as much as $8000 difference from what the seller tells me they will take and what the broker says the seller will take. With A guy looking for certain boats like me, in many cases that I can't speak with the seller directly I know the only thing keeping me from getting it is the brokers salesman dedication to get paid!!!!


----------



## Money Game (Feb 28, 2008)

*Chris Fox*

I have bought and sold boats through him. Give him a call and tell him what you want.


----------



## Where's The Fish (Jul 12, 2011)

*This might be just the ticket!*

I am moving up to a 34 or 38 and was going to start marketing my 1999 Boston Whaler 26 outrage with twin optimax 225's.
Extremely well kept and hours around 550-600. two GPS, one combo, radar,VHF, Toilet , fresh and salt washdowns, sink/shower, Large live well, 
plenty of seating and handles the water off Freeport well!
many new upgrades this year, seating, new steering wheel and rebuild kits in the helm and rear cylinder, lower units resealed, motors up to 2010 specs. runs perfect, great boat! Tandem axle trailer is also included.

Asking $35,000.00 OBO

It is located at Gulf Coast Marina, Colby can show it to you if interested.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Please call me regarding the 26 outrage.

210-289-2001


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/boa/3028727767.html


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd be looking outside of Texas not really that big of a deal, this one looks like a decent deal. Brand new trailer getting it back here wouldn't be a big deal. I'd have to make sure thats not a crack i'm seeing between the sponsoons on the anglers edge listing.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/426709-2000-renaissance-prowler-246-a.html


----------



## Taylor Maid (Mar 30, 2011)

*1996 Robalo 2440 with twin 200hp 2003 Optimax*

I have a very well maintained 1996 Robalo 2440. This is a cuddy and I see you want a center console, but you may change your mind. Look up the 1996 Robalo 2440 and you will see it is completely foam filled. I have gone out with the plug out (Not often.) and she only sits a little lower in the stern. I am the original and only owner. It has been dry stored on the trailer in Matagorda. It has a 2008 Top-n Towers aluminum top with instrument box. There are twin 2003 200 Hp Mercury Optimax motors (approx 240 hours, that right 240 total hours.) with Smartcraft gauges and new throttle control boxes. These were purchased through Captain Kirk's marine in April, 2003 and they have checked them yearly. All maintenance receipts are available. Water pump impellers, thermostats, pumps, switches, everything is maintained by me. The trailer is a 2006 Instigator 10,500 lb Aluminum twin axle HD trailer. It has about $1,000 in stainless steel brakes/rotors/calipers in the disk brakes that I installed in 2010. No more brake problems here. Instead of upsizing, I am downsizing to a lake/bay boat. I am selling it for 25K and this includes a lot of extras like deep sea Penn rods and reels, tackle and supplies. Family wants to play in the lake and bay. Cannot have two kinds of boats. Phil....713-204-3826



TexasCub said:


> Well fellas I am asking for a little help here, if you happen to know someone looking to sell, or see a boat for sale that meets the below criteria ,if you could pass it on to me I would sure appreciate it. I am looking for a Center Console 24-28ft , has to be a true Deep V or a Cat (no bay boats) , twin motors,two stroke or 4 stroke, only motors I dont want are Carb'd motors, No OX66's, Ficht motors older than 2003, and no Merc EFI's. Boat needs to be well cared for, I know that if its 8 years old its gonna show some wear but it would be nice if most functions (bilge,livewell,lights,etc ) work and its been kept up! Price range from $30K -$40K if it gets closer to $40K it really needs to be a good deal, cuz thats just about as much as I could spend. Would appreciate any tips. I have been diligently looking in the classifieds of all the major forums, boat trader, POP yachts, Anglers Edge, Fox Yachts, and just about anywhere you can imagine. I have found some good boats in other states and I dont mean like Louisiana, states as far away as New York and South Florida but am not really in a position to make that kind of transaction happen. Theres got to be something in TEXAS that fiits the bill. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Well now I have some options, and they are all really clean boats for their age.......

2002 Cape Horn 24 OS with twin 135's
1999 Boston Whaler 260 Outrage with twin 225 Optis
1997 Mako 282 w/ Suzuki 4 strokes


decisions decisions!!!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

What's the fuel capacity on those boats?


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

all of them hold over 200 gallons.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

Early 2000's Contender 25 (will prob have old tech motors) or Regulator 26 - they will get the job done. I have seen both in your price range. IMHO if you plan to run above 25 mph in 3' plus seas you need 24.5 degrees of deadrise ( or cat ) - and its a long run to the floaters at 25 mph. Good luck


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2000-Grady-White-248-Voyager-331892
http://www.boattrader.com/listing/1997-Ranger-250c-296781


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

TexasCub said:


> Well now I have some options, and they are all really clean boats for their age.......
> 
> 2002 Cape Horn 24 OS with twin 135's
> 1999 Boston Whaler 260 Outrage with twin 225 Optis
> ...


Mako with the Zukes. Great boat, awesome motors. That boat is a really fishAble boat boat the zuki four strokes are bullet proof. You'll get your best fuel economy out of the Zukes too. If only the cape horn had the Zukes on em you'd hAve the best of both.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

The crazy part is the Whaler gets the best fuel mileage of the bunch, hard to believe a 28' boat could get 2mpg. Mako with Zukes is a 1.5mpg boat.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

does the Whaler have less deadrise compared to the others?


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

BW 21
Cape Horn 22
Mako 23


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Have u looked at any Kats? Fuel economy,stability, fishability in that size boat your looking at you will be impressed by a Kat.


Tom


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Elgatoloco hot beer no good!!!!


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

papotanic36 said:


> elgatoloco hot beer no good!!!!


 i see many many cold beers in your future i am perering the crown tonight tho.


----------



## BigBullRed (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm somewhat partial to Whalers. I'm on my third one, and the last two have been Outrages (320 & 370). Having said that, they aren't for everyone. They are a compromise between fishability and comfort. If you are wanting a hardcore fishing machine there are probably better options.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

TexasCub said:


> The crazy part is the Whaler gets the best fuel mileage of the bunch, hard to believe a 28' boat could get 2mpg. Mako with Zukes is a 1.5mpg boat.


Did you factor in all the 2-stroke oil those things are going to burn, not to mention the extra maintanence on the Opti's compared to the Zuke's. Just try and find someone who has something bad to say about the 4-stroke suzuki's. It'll be hard to do. Then find someone who has something bad to say about an Opti. The response will be overwhelming from ****** off Ex-Opti owners. Depending on what year the Opti's are. As of lately Mercury has been producing a real good Motor, but I wouldn't use anything prior to like '06 for anything but an anchor.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

BigBullRed said:


> If you are wanting a hardcore fishing machine there are probably better options.


Just for clarification guys......I wish I did but I dont have enough money for a hardcore fishing machine, and I have accepted that. Unfortunately I will make do with what I can afford, go fishing and have fun with friends and family. As long as the boat is in good shape (visually and mechanically), well maintained and meets my needs I'm happy. They are all a **** shoot as far as I am concerned if you dont have that golden ticket "Warranty". I'd love to find a 25 or 27 foot contender with economical and reliable motors for $30-$35K that isnt trashed, doesnt have over 2000 hrs on it, comes with a roadworthy trailer and gets better than 1.2 mpg, when you guys find one of those for sale......hollar at me. Just trying to get out when I can, not when I am invited, drag my naughty *** teenage son with me without having to pay $600 for the two of us and bring a few guys along to have fun, I mean thats what its all about right? I am sea trialing the Whaler in Freeport Thurs, hopefully its more pleasing on the eyes than the last 2 boats I looked at......grin


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i put my 24' boat in the classifieds , and leaves you $$$ room for upgrades


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Not that this helps, but when I was looking hard for my offshore ride I was constantly amazed at what owners considered "like new or excelent " condition. I always asked and always made it clear I was looking for a well maintained rig and some of the stuff I ended up looking at was trashed out, rusted, painted over, zip tied, missing parts, never been washed abandonded looking junk piles. You have to wade throuh a lot of that to find the real values. Keep at it.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I looked at a boat that I really liked. Caravelle 23' walk around. Big deck thanks to having a platform.
The owner had caulked the fish boxes shut, and jury rigged the electronics. Had to pass on that...
What amazed me was people who couldn't even be bothered to clean leaves and debris out of a boat to sell it.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Well what do you know, my buddy in Florida with the Bluewater 2550 called me this morning and said he'd accept my offer that he rejected a week ago! I might just end up with my hardcore fishing machine after all!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

While a steep dead rise reduces fuel economy, it does reduce the slamming and allows you to get out and get home when conditions are less than ideal. The best fuel economy will be from a "flat" hull which will let you fish about 3 Saturdays a year. 

My suggestion - buy the best hull you can find, with the most recent, low hours, reliable power. Ignore the year the hull was built. If its a quality hull, it will be usable for many, many, many years. My 1972 and 1973 hulls, while scratched up and covered with battle scars, still perform as well as they did the day they came out of the mold. In fact, with modern power and electronics, both perform even better than when new.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

TexasCub said:


> Well what do you know, my buddy in Florida with the Bluewater 2550 called me this morning and said he'd accept my offer that he rejected a week ago! I might just end up with my hardcore fishing machine after all!


that is a sweet boat, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm no pro at picking out boats, but i have experience with buying the wrong one and getting stuck with it. My priorities would be deadrise (over 21 degrees), fuel capacity and engine quality. I ended up with one of the three, and can't wait for the day when I can afford to get out of the boat.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Lagniappe2008 said:


> I'm no pro at picking out boats, but i have experience with buying the wrong one and getting stuck with it. My priorities would be deadrise (over 21 degrees), fuel capacity and engine quality. I ended up with one of the three, and can't wait for the day when I can afford to get out of the boat.


My boat is perfect for what I bought it for. Playtime on the Potomac river, fishing the lower chesapeake bay. 
It does pretty good out here but I'd really like to get a CC with twins. That won't be happeneing any time soon.


----------



## Ledfoot2 (Dec 20, 2011)

TexasCub said:


> Well what do you know, my buddy in Florida with the Bluewater 2550 called me this morning and said he'd accept my offer that he rejected a week ago! I might just end up with my hardcore fishing machine after all!


One of the boats that TexasCub was considering is mine. After talking with him on the phone for some time, he seems like a honest, stand up guy.

TexasCub...give me a shout when you hit the coast with the new boat. I can shadow you if you need a backup on the water for the first trip.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> that is a sweet boat, hope it works out for you.


Dude I am friggin pumped! In my heart I knew I was going to be settling with the boats I was looking at. For me to strike this deal at the last minute was a blessing. I still can't believe I am getting this boat. I just can't wait to get it! The greatest thing is it is completely tricked out, there's nothing for me to add to it cept for fuel, rods and tackle!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

"nothing for me to add to it cept for fuel, rods and tackle! "

*B*reak *O*ut *A*nother *T*housand....at least.

What a dang affliction.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Good luck and good fishing!


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Roland, I know your gonna love that boat and your choice. I have a Bluewater 2550 and with the bracket on the back, it really rides much bigger than it actually is and is very economical fuel wise. Here are some pics, like I said on the phone, you are more than welcome to come and check her out since you have not seen yours yet. Karen and the people at Bluewater Boats are top notch and will help you out with anything you will ever need. Keep my boat in the Rosenberg area.


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Another pic.

Like I said bro, if you need anything give me a shout. I know there are more of the Bluewater Boats here, but not counting yours I have only seen 3.

CHAD


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Man your killing me Chad!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish so bad there wasnt 1200 miles betwen me and the boat!


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

*Boat*

The wife says the her name is appropriate for me!


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

*Front*

Front deck is awesome


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Well Equipped


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

Treybig23 said:


> Roland, I know your gonna love that boat and your choice. I have a Bluewater 2550 and with the bracket on the back, it really rides much bigger than it actually is and is very economical fuel wise. Here are some pics, like I said on the phone, you are more than welcome to come and check her out since you have not seen yours yet. Karen and the people at Bluewater Boats are top notch and will help you out with anything you will ever need. Keep my boat in the Rosenberg area.


Mabe I'm interested in it how $$)

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwikool (Sep 22, 2009)

i went to maryland to get mine.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

_*Bluewater builds a great boat .. *_


----------



## LaserLine (May 1, 2011)

Can't go wrong with a Bluewater blue water boat.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

kwikool said:


> i went to maryland to get mine.


Alabama and Florida for my two last boats. Corrosion is less over east and there are motivated sellers over there...especially if they are banks...


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

congrats roland!! Looks to be about the same size as mine!! We will have to buddy boat this summer!


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

I've got a 26 whaler outrage with twin hondas thats been in storage for the past 4 years, moved up to a 35 express and never use it anymore. Very clean boat, just had the engines serviced this past weekend. Will part with it for under 30k. PM me if interested


----------



## tclub (May 1, 2006)

i have 27 cape horn 2003 if interested pm me


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

I pulled the plug on the Bluewater deal in Florida. I did sea trial the Cape Horn the other day and really liked that boat (the owner Rayman is a good guy) but nothing is in concrete and I am still looking at whatever options you guys present to me.My email is below for those of you that have a boat I might be interested in so you can attach pics. Thanks

Roland 
[email protected]


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

TexasCub said:


> *I pulled the plug on the Bluewater deal in Florida.* I did sea trial the Cape Horn the other day and really liked that boat (the owner Rayman is a good guy) but nothing is in concrete and I am still looking at whatever options you guys present to me.My email is below for those of you that have a boat I might be interested in so you can attach pics. Thanks
> 
> Roland
> [email protected]


What happened? You were so pumped, and it looked like a great boat.


----------



## Suck It Up (Jun 25, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/3003088492.html


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tip but single engine is a no go. I am considering some boats right now but they are all out of state. Got a buddy in Georgia that is willing to haul it to Venice (half way) if he gets the maiden voyage on her!....grin


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/429794-27-proline-twin-300-yamahas.html


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Doug but I am trying to find a boat that is less than 2 decades old!...grin


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

TexasCub said:


> Thanks Doug but I am trying to find a boat that is less than 2 decades old!...grin


LOL


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

TexasCub said:


> Thanks Doug but I am trying to find a boat that is less than 2 decades old!...grin


A center console is a center console...sportfishers i would agree with you! I'm not sure on prolines but I would take an old whaler any day and be just as confident as a new boat! Engines should be your main concern. That IMO is a dang good deal!!!

And the reason I say that about SF's is because there are sooooo many complex systems!!! We had a 1991 model and got lucky and never had a major problem. But we did spen around 40k a year just in maintenance. I wouldnt be at all concerned with the hull of an 80's model SF like a hatteras or a Bertram!


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

No longer looking fellas just sealed the deal!!!! The deal couldnt have been sweeter, the boat is in Georgia and a good friend of mine in Georgia lives 30 miles from the seller. He is gonna haul it to Venice for me and we'll meet up and go fish her on her maiden voayge for a couple days and then I will haul her home from Venice to Aransas Pass. Pretty excited about this deal. 


2005 Angler 2600
2005 Yam 150 4 Strokes (500 hrs)
24.5 degree deadrise--- 5000lb bare hull (heavy)
Open cockpit layed out like a Contender
200 Gallon Fuel tank
Decent Electronics
And clean as a Whistle!!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, let me know how you like it


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Will do. I have personally spoken with 4 owners of this particular boat and its been nothing but rave reviews and they had no affiiliation with the seller, heck they werent even in the same state. It is my understanding that although Angler makes a bunch of boats, this particular model was made on contract for the US Coast Guard as a smallish rough water go fast boat and the results were good enough that they started producing em for the public. Not very well known but the design attributes are solid. There arent hardly any spider cracks, not a loose bolt, nothing to show anything but her being a solid boat,and shes been fished hard for 500+ hrs. Gets great fuel mileage and with the 24.5 degree deadrise the owners have said that they have blown right past other well regarded offfshore center consoles while pulling out of the inlet heading offshore. The comment about the motors above is a good one, and its been my driving goal in finding the right boat. I have looked at a lot of older, far more deteriorated boats in the last month that were in the same price range I got this boat for, its really hard to believe. But as many of you know theres a lot of very clean well taken care of boats along the eastern seaboard that are priced really really good! Now to get her bloody in a couple weeks! Heres the specs

http://www.anglerboats.com/model/center/2600CC/2600CCspecs.htm


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I had looked at this boat and mentioned it to you in a PM and you said you were looking at it also. It was on my short list due to the deadrise and big flat deck to the bow and three piece build. glad you got it and looking forward to seeing some blood on it. They offer a coffin box for that boat also on case you did not know.



TexasCub said:


> Will do. I have personally spoken with 4 owners of this particular boat and its been nothing but rave reviews and they had no affiiliation with the seller, heck they werent even in the same state. It is my understanding that although Angler makes a bunch of boats, this particular model was made on contract for the US Coast Guard as a smallish rough water go fast boat and the results were good enough that they started producing em for the public. Not very well known but the design attributes are solid. There arent hardly any spider cracks, not a loose bolt, nothing to show anything but her being a solid boat,and shes been fished hard for 500+ hrs. Gets great fuel mileage and with the 24.5 degree deadrise the owners have said that they have blown right past other well regarded offfshore center consoles while pulling out of the inlet heading offshore. The comment about the motors above is a good one, and its been my driving goal in finding the right boat. I have looked at a lot of older, far more deteriorated boats in the last month that were in the same price range I got this boat for, its really hard to believe. But as many of you know theres a lot of very clean well taken care of boats along the eastern seaboard that are priced really really good! Now to get her bloody in a couple weeks! Heres the specs
> 
> http://www.anglerboats.com/model/center/2600CC/2600CCspecs.htm


----------



## Ledfoot2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Congrats Roland! Sorry we couldn't work something out. Give me shout when you get down here. Lets go fishing!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> I had looked at this boat and mentioned it to you in a PM and you said you were looking at it also. It was on my short list due to the deadrise and big flat deck to the bow and three piece build. glad you got it and looking forward to seeing some blood on it. They offer a coffin box for that boat also on case you did not know.


Thats right...that was you! Thanks for the tip! I ended up doing a lot of research on em and hunted down 4 that were for sale from New York to Georgia. Just had to get the right price. Was about to give up til I reliazed I had help getting it here, never dreamt that she'd fish Venice before making it back to the Texas coast!....grin. I talked to a guy in the NE that put almost 1,000 hrs on one fishing the canyons for Tuna, he absolutely loved the boat and was very boat saavy in comparing it first hand to some top tier CC boats. He was the one that really pushed me over the edge, and he had just sold his so there was no pride in his head to head comparisons, he just wanted to go bigger and did.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Ledfoot2 said:


> Congrats Roland! Sorry we couldn't work something out. Give me shout when you get down here. Lets go fishing!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


No problem Rayman, I didnt want to push you over the edge on anything anyway. Were still on for next week to go get some fat snapper!!!!


----------



## Ledfoot2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Absolutely, if we can just get this wind to lay down.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats Roland!! Nice boat..Exactly the same length as mine, a little heavier and a little more deadrise and a little more fuel capacity. I wish mine had a 200 Gal tank!! Out of port A you will never have to have extra fuel. I would be curious to know how the gas mileage is... mine isnt as good as I would like (around 1.7 to 1.8)

Guess I lose a paying deck hand!! LOL

Hope you get some good use out of it!! 

Daren


----------



## jamesjimbooo (Jun 9, 2009)

*25 ProKat*

I just put my 25 Prokat on Craigs list Corpus Christi. I Guide out of Port Aransas Tx, and have moved up to a Larger Kat. My 25 Kat is a 1999 in GREAT shape with twin 2006 140 Suziki 4 strokes andis loaded with electronics, Garmin 4212 gps, sounder, & radar, there is two other Garmins for backup, two Icom Vhf Radios and a great sony sterio. This boat runs perfect. Asking $29,900.


----------



## jamesjimbooo (Jun 9, 2009)

I just listed my 25 ProKat on Craigs list , Corpus Christi, sounds just what you are looking for. Rigged out ready to fish. $29,900


----------



## tcm (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a seacat sl5 25ft cudy twin 150 merc 2.o for $20k thx tc 832 606 6653


----------

